# Best method to secure wood in the tank?



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Hello all.
I have seen various methods on youtube including boiling wood, attaching rubber suckers and quite a few other methods.
I have seen wood that has been soaked for weeks still float when put in a tank.
Can aquarium silicone be used to glue the wood in place once it has had a good soaking?


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Jul 2018)

Fast and strong


----------



## Andrew Butler (28 Jul 2018)

I wanted to get some wood to 'stand up' so before I got it wet I secured it to a solid slate floor tile with stainless steel screws and aquarium safe silicone.
I never did plant it up due to a change of plan but it is still something I intend to use.


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Fast and strong



Cheers Nigel 
Do you think this method would work for larger pieces of wood attached to the bottom glass?
Image of the actual wood I will be getting below


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> I wanted to get some wood to 'stand up' so before I got it wet I secured it to a solid slate floor tile with stainless steel screws and aquarium safe silicone.
> I never did plant it up due to a change of plan but it is still something I intend to use.
> 
> View attachment 116825


Really good way to get lots of vertical space


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Cheers Nigel
> Do you think this method would work for larger pieces of wood attached to the bottom glass?
> Image of the actual wood I will be getting below
> View attachment 116832



wow nice hardscape  I like it

This method works really good if you put the cig filters in crevices between wood and object X. On bottom glass I am not sure if there will be nice crevices to put cig filters in. But try it! You will feel by yourself if it is firm. This method can hold heavy seiryu stones together so it is pretty strong. If you want it even stronger you can add on top of this method baking soda with crushed stone. This would make it even stronger (according by Indonesian people).


----------



## tam (28 Jul 2018)

You can use a piece of egg crate on the bottom and then glue or cable tie to that, the weight of the rocks around it will keep it weighed down.


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> wow nice hardscape  I like it
> 
> This method works really good if you put the cig filters in crevices between wood and object X. On bottom glass I am not sure if there will be nice crevices to put cig filters in. But try it! You will feel by yourself if it is firm. This method can hold heavy seiryu stones together so it is pretty strong. If you want it even stronger you can add on top of this method baking soda with crushed stone. This would make it even stronger (according by Indonesian people).


Haha It was Dave of Aquarium Gardens doing a fine job of picking out wood for me then setting it up in a sandbox before sending pics via email 
Maybe attach the filter to the glass first then attach some to the wood, bit of glue and happy days  Its well worth the try for sure


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

tam said:


> You can use a piece of egg crate on the bottom and then glue or cable tie to that, the weight of the rocks around it will keep it weighed down.


Cheers, another good idea


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Haha It was Dave of Aquarium Gardens doing a fine job of picking out wood for me then setting it up in a sandbox before sending pics via email
> Maybe attach the filter to the glass first then attach some to the wood, bit of glue and happy days  Its well worth the try for sure



Haha it looks good man. Try it and let us know if it works!


----------



## Wulfen (28 Jul 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Haha it looks good man. Try it and let us know if it works!


Will defo give it a go. Hoping to order all my equipment and tank from Aquarium Gardens beginning of next week. Everything will be coming in one shipment I hope, so I can get to work on the hardscape as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Nigel95 (28 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Will defo give it a go. Hoping to order all my equipment and tank from Aquarium Gardens beginning of next week. Everything will be coming in one shipment I hope, so I can get to work on the hardscape as soon as it arrives.



Good luck. Don’t rush the hardscape take all the time of the world. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (28 Jul 2018)

Just silicone it or secure it with a cable tie to a rock and your done. With the cable tie thing you can move it around. And that can be helpful sometimes.


----------



## Wulfen (29 Jul 2018)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> Just silicone it or secure it with a cable tie to a rock and your done. With the cable tie thing you can move it around. And that can be helpful sometimes.


Another good idea. I was curious as to whether just silicone alone would work.


----------



## BarryH (29 Jul 2018)

Will the "Gel" type of Super Glue work at all? I think there is a waterproof version, not sure though.


----------



## Nigel95 (29 Jul 2018)

BarryH said:


> Will the "Gel" type of Super Glue work at all? I think there is a waterproof version, not sure though.



Try it but for cig filter method I recommend liquid super glue. It goes better into the filter I think. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (30 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Another good idea. I was curious as to whether just silicone alone would work.



Yes it works.




Sem título by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr



Sem título by Gonçalo Silva, no Flickr


----------

